# Contador de 4 digitos, no logro que me quede el pcb [pcb wizard]



## cheat1944 (Abr 11, 2009)

Tengo que hacer este proyecto en un par de semanas y la verdad es que he intentado todo lo posible para hacer que quede al 100% usando el pcb wizard. pero no lo logro. aqui les dejo el diseño que hize en livewire a ver si pueden ayudarme. tambien dejo el esquematico.

ah si tambien trate con el eagle pero no supe como usarlo.



http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/contador/index.htm

gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 11, 2009)

Si el problema es que no te sale la placa completa, lo solucioné reinslandolo...






PD:  Es solo un ejemplo de tu circuito....


----------



## cheat1944 (Abr 11, 2009)

narcisolara_21 dijo:
			
		

> Si el problema es que no te sale la placa completa, lo solucioné reinslandolo...
> 
> PD:  Es solo un ejemplo de tu circuito....



Gracias por intentar ayudar,pero..............¿Reinstalando que?
ademas, la placa si queda entera pero siempre le faltan muchas pistas por enrrutar


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Abr 13, 2009)

ok, ya entendí.... 
Cuando ya tengas el circuito armado en Livewire vas a Tool/Convert/pcb....

Lo primero que te va a salir es una ventana con 2 opciones te las voy a tratar de explicar:

*1ra. Ventana:*
1.- No: si quieres que pcbWizard haga todo automaticamente
2.- Yes: Yo decido como voy hacer mi diseño.  <----- Selecciona esta y NEXT.

*2da. Ventana:*
Tienes que especificar la forma y tamaño de la Placa, si la quieres cuadrada, redonda, pequeña, grande o asignar el tamaño manualmente.  NEXT

*3ra. Ventana:*
Muestra los componentes que se van a colocar, si quieres que no salga algo lo Desmarcas.. NEXT

*4ta. Ventana:*
Te pregunta si el circuito tiene fuentes de poder ocultas, en caso de tener ocultas tienes que especificar como se llama y donde esta conectada..  NEXT

*5ta. Ventana:*
Te pregunta si quieres que los componentes se coloquen de forma automatica o no al Board.., si seleccionas la forma automatica también tienes la opción de que forma los coloques.. NEXT

*6ta. Ventana:*
Esta es la configuración del autorouter, si seleccionas autorouter debes especificar como lo quieres, tamaño de pistas, si se colocan puentes, pistas diagonal, etc..  NEXT

*7ma. Ventana:*
Te pregunta si quieres el Bord con Plano,(Esta opción es mas que todo para minimizar gastos en la fabricación del pcb, y no se le puede dar referencia a ninguna net Gnd, Vcc, etc) NEXT..... Y Convert...

Como sugerencia: Livewire tiene un tutorial en la ayuda leelo!
Usa la autocolocación de componentes, despues que esten en el Bord los acomodas a tu gusto
No uses el Autorouter, ya que si no tienes la opción de puentes, te van a quedar muchas net fallas y si usas la opción de puentes, tendras que comprar como 2 Mts de alambre, para el pocotón de puentes que hace Pcbwizard....

Saludos.............


----------



## gary007 (Jul 1, 2009)

hola a todos necesito que me ayuden con la utilizacion de pcb wizard 

no se como hacer para que me trabaje al 100% sin puentes ni conexiones 

solo el circuito y las pistas


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2010)

el pcb wizard en mi opinión es malo para crear PCB un poco complejos como el que tu quieres...ademas al rutear manualmente se cruzan las pistas y nodos (hablo de la version 3.5 by Cubituz.... universalmente conocida)....pero si tanto te gusta el PCB WIZARD bajate el CIRCUIT WIZARD .... también es de NEW VIEW CONCEPTS...(tiene un equivalente al liver wire y PCBwizard)....ademas es compatible en formatos..
AHHHHH tiene una NOVEDAD ...PUEDES SIMULAR LAS PCBs Directamente!!...

(yo uso el DIP TRACE en mi opinion mejor q el EAGLE ...)


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 13, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> el pcb wizard en mi opinión es malo para crear PCB un poco complejos como el que tu quieres...ademas al rutear manualmente se cruzan las pistas y nodos (hablo de la version 3.5 by Cubituz.... universalmente conocida)....pero si tanto te gusta el PCB WIZARD bajate el CIRCUIT WIZARD .... también es de NEW VIEW CONCEPTS...(tiene un equivalente al liver wire y PCBwizard)....ademas es compatible en formatos..
> AHHHHH tiene una NOVEDAD ...PUEDES SIMULAR LAS PCBs Directamente!!...
> 
> (yo uso el DIP TRACE en mi opinion mejor q el EAGLE ...)



Oie y de donde lo descargaste???

Lo busco en internet y ninguno me descarga!!!...
descarga 10 megas y se queda alli,,,!!  
si tuvieras un link bueno te lo agradeceria un monton.!!!...
saludos..


----------



## BKAR (May 19, 2011)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Oie y de donde lo descargaste???
> 
> Lo busco en internet y ninguno me descarga!!!...
> descarga 10 megas y se queda alli,,,!!
> ...



Busca en la misma pagina el DipTrace2.1 FullFree gratis para max de 300 huequitos o pines, en la placa


----------



## joseeduardosn (May 22, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> Busca en la misma pagina el DipTrace2.1 FullFree gratis para max de 300 huequitos o pines, en la placa



Igual... naaa..
o derepente es mi red...

mañana lunes intentare de nuevo...


----------

